# Paddle Fest 2011 New Site is Up



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Trying to keep paddlers informed on all the great events at Paddle Fest 2011 in Buena Vista, May 27-29th, 2011. Here is the new site that got launched today.

CKS PaddleFest - May 27th-29th 2011


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Just finalized the calendar of events , here it is....
Schedule | CKS PaddleFest 2011


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm stoked. Looks like an awesome schedule of events this year! I'm pretty excited about the "Yucca Classic" disc golf tournament...I did a lot of work on that course...


----------

